# Looking for squats/communes in Washington State.



## Higgy

My girlfriend and I will be traveling to Seattle, Washington soon to have a clean start and we are looking to begin our roots in alternative living. We know Washington is where we want to be but are unsure with where exactly. We have be unable to find any reliable squats or information on active communes looking for new members. If you know of any housing or active squats please let us know. We should be arriving in Washington by the 31st of this month so we hope to have a place set up or somewhere to stay. Thanks alot for your time.


----------



## dprogram

Check out Intentional Communities here for Washington state communes... =) Good Luck!
http://directory.ic.org/intentional_communities_in_Washington


----------



## Higgy

I checked out that link earlier today and most of the communes don't seem active I was interested in the one in Olmypia but the website address was faulty it went to something that wasn't right. I'm hoping to run into something that was more recently updated or posted but I appreciate the help brotha!


----------



## jjoshea

Higgy said:


> My girlfriend and I will be traveling to Seattle, Washington soon to have a clean start and we are looking to begin our roots in alternative living. We know Washington is where we want to be but are unsure with where exactly. We have be unable to find any reliable squats or information on active communes looking for new members. If you know of any housing or active squats please let us know. We should be arriving in Washington by the 31st of this month so we hope to have a place set up or somewhere to stay. Thanks alot for your time.


spokane is a little more lower key than seattle or the puget sound area,if you dont mind the working class atmosphere. plenty of empty buildings i used to explore inthe day,also missoula is right up the road.plenty of places feed,real good.


----------



## 180 Degrees

I worked a petition in Washington back in 2003 and lived in Seattle for a few months and Spokane for a few. Spokane is definitely more low-key. I really enjoyed both areas quite well. Never stayed at a commune, so I'm really unfamiliar there. What exactly are you looking for? A particular type of lifestyle? A cheap place to live?


----------



## jjoshea

180 Degrees said:


> I worked a petition in Washington back in 2003 and lived in Seattle for a few months and Spokane for a few. Spokane is definitely more low-key. I really enjoyed both areas quite well. Never stayed at a commune, so I'm really unfamiliar there. What exactly are you looking for? A particular type of lifestyle? A cheap place to live?


can i still get a lift out west...need to make plans say goodbyes etc. if not happy trails.


----------



## 180 Degrees

Sure thing. I will call you later this evening. Cheers!


----------



## Faunus

Hey, if anyone is searching Spokane, like I did, hit me up! I'm currently working a terrible job in eldercare, trying to save up for a truck and a trailer, potentially out to the Olympic peninsula. I was born here, but haven't lived here for years, so I would love to know any locals to chill with before my outward-bound motion lol


----------



## Damon26

I live in spokane Washington i live on the north side


----------



## Ty da Tech Guy

Damon26 said:


> I live in spokane Washington i live on the north side


I am also in Spokane Damon26, but do you mean you squat on the northside or pay for your place? I am in the valley, have been homeless for about 3 years. I do find alot of places out here, but due to nosy neighbors, have had a very hard time squatting anywhere for anything more then a few days before the cops showing up and trespassing myself or people in my group...


----------

